# ترنيمة شعب المسيح الحر ثار الخاصة بقناة الحقيقة المسيحية لاول مرة على النت بنعمة المسيح



## jesus.jesus32 (13 يناير 2011)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

احب اقول لكم احبائى لقد استطعت ان اسجل الترنيمة من القناة بواسطة برنامج متخصص لذلك 

وهذا لحاجتى الشديدة الى هذه الترنيمة كما يحتاجها الاخرين ايضا


وارجوكم اريد ارائكم 

واذا كان بالموافقة  فارجوا تثبيت الموضوع لكى يستفاد الجميع لانى سوف انقل جميع الترانيم التى تطلبونها واذا احتجتم البرامج ايضا فذلك فى استطاعتى 

واليكم الترنيمة  

http://www.mediafire.com/?eudc1audjgt7ii8
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يناير 2011)

اخونا jesus.jesus32
احب اقولك ان كل الترانيم من كل القنوات المسيحية بتنزل فى جميع المنتديات والمواقع على النت 
ومن ضمنهم قناة الحقيقة زى ترنيمة ( عشان ساكتين) و غيرها كتيير
انا عدلت الموضوع بحذف بعض الكلام منه
الكلمة اللى انت كنت كاتبها دى لما مش تكتب المصدر 
لكن انت وضحت انها من قناة الحقيقة 
وشكراااااا ليك على الترنيمة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## jesus.jesus32 (13 يناير 2011)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

†
\|/
/|\
اختى العزيزة 






بنت العذراء
مع احترامى وتقديرى لرئى حضرتك .. اقولك ان الترانيم فعلا بتنزل على المواقع .. ولكن بعد فترات طويلة وفى ناس بتكون سمعتها ولكن بتبقى عايزة تحملها وتسمعها او تشغلها ع بالتوك او ياهو او فى البيت وقت ماتحب ولكن ده مش بيحصل لان الترنيمة مش بتبقى متواجدة غير فى التليفزيون فقط 
لذلك اردت ان اقوم انا بعملية تسجيل الترانيم من اول ماتنزل ثم اليكم مباشرة .. سواء ترنيمة برنامج او حلقة من برنامج..على سبيل المثال .. ترنيمة "  شعب المسيح الحر ثار " دى ترنيمة برنامج "الهمجية والشريعة الاسلامية " ولم تنزل حتى الان ولن تنزل الا بعد وقت طويل من القناة فلذلك قمت بتسجيل الترنيمة ببرامج مخصصة لذلك لاسعادكم وكنت اود ان اكون خادم لذلك الموضوع .. ولكن اذا كنت لا استحق اخذ بركة هذا العمل فهى ارادة الله ..
*ممنوع وضع الايميل او اى معلومات شخصية * 



 
​


----------



## منصور بشرى (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا لتعبك وللترنيمة 
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (13 يناير 2011)

شكرااا
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## RAMYANES (13 يناير 2011)

اشكرك علي الترنيمه الجميله اللي في الحقيقه دورت عليها كتير وملقتهاش
بالامس
وانا بالصدفه وانا بابحث وجدتها في المنتدي الجميل دا اشكرك كتير علي الترنيمه الجميله دي بس طالب طلب ياريت لوفيديو ايضا وشكرا لك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## رضاعزيز (19 يناير 2011)

شكراا ترنيمة جميلة جداااا


----------



## jesus.jesus32 (25 يناير 2011)

سامحنى للاسف لن استطيع ان اسجل الترنيمة مع الفيديو .. لانى انا استخدم برامج تسجيل صوتى فقط . صدقنى ساحاول بقدر استطاعتى ان اسجلها ولكن سوف يستغرق بعض الوقت لانى سوف  ابحث عن البرنامج الذى يقوم بتسجيل الفيديو واتابع بث  القناة ثم اسجل لك الترنيمة  لذلك قد اتاخر بعض الشئ .. ارجوا تسامحنى​


----------



## 4theLord (27 يوليو 2011)

سلام رب المجد لكل العاملين في هاذا الموقع  اسمي عطور هرمز صاحبة ترنيمة شعب المسيح الحر ثار    احب ان اقول لكم باني كنت اكتب الترانيم واختار الحان قديمة واغير فى اللحن قليلا واذهب مع زوجي واولادي ونسجل الترانيم ولا اتقاضى اي درهم على اي شى وكنا نسافر بسيارتنا وعلى نفقتنا الى كاليفورونيا حبا وخدمة للرب     وكل ما كانوا يفعلونه قى قناة الحقبقة ان الاخ حاتم منير كان يقوم بلاهندسة الصوتية     وقدمة اللحن والكلمة والترنيم فى خمسة ترانيم لقناة الحقيقة وهي ياكنيسة بارضها وترابها 2 -كال العراقي للفرح ربي هداني 3-شعب المسيح الحر ثار 4-عراق المسيح وشعبه الجريح وترنيمة واحدة كانت من الحان حاتم منير وهي للشرق وصلنا وسندخل عندما دخلت قناة الحقيقة للشرق الاوسط والمسيح يشهد على كلامي بانن ان وعائلتي كنا نعرف صاحب القناة لمدة 6 سنوات قبل افتتاح القناة وكنا الوحيدين اللذين وقفوا معه لاننا كنا نتصور بانه حفا يخدم رب المجد     ولاكن اكتشفنا الكثير عندما وصلنا للقناة ولم اجد اى تشجيع بل منعت  3 ترانيم  جديدةبعد ان كتبتها وسجاتها وبدون سبب  .  ولم احصل يوما حتي على سي دي للترانيم التي عرضت في القناة        . او كانوا يوزعوها على الناس باعداد كبيرة 
ولذلك الكل كان يتحير لماذا تضع قناة الحقيقة كل البرامج على ال يوتيوب ولا يوجد اي ترنيمة من ترانيمي     وتركت كل شئ للرب العادل الذي كان يرى كل شى واخيرا تفاجئت باحدى ترانيمي على اليو تيوب =   وكل ما املكه هو اشرطة فيديو لكل ترانيمي سجلتها من قناة الحقيقة -  واشكر الرب الذي انصفني بحب الناس لي رغم انف الشيطان   - والرب وهبني نعمة الكتابة بسرعة البرق بدون مبالغة -  واشكر كل الناس اللذين يحبون خدمتي لانني اخدم في كنيستين وارنم                     وافهم بالاسلاميات ودراسة وتفسير الانجيل  وكان لي مداخلات قوية في الكثير من القنوات  واتمنى ان اقدم شعر او ترنيمة للاب زكريا بطرس فصلوا لي     -لاني اعيش في اريزونا واغلب القنوات المسيحية في كاليفورونيا
 صلواتي منذ سنين طويلة ان نكون كنيسة واحدة لمجد الرب
عطور هرمز خادمة الرب بقوة المسيح


----------



## فادى محب (9 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر على تعبك و مجهود العظيم الرب يباركك


----------



## jesus.jesus32 (16 أغسطس 2011)

المسيح يتمجد معك ... عظيمة انتى بالمسيح​


----------



## jesus.jesus32 (16 أغسطس 2011)

شعب المسيح الحر ثار فيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goAG43qwGrg&feature=player_embedded​


----------

